#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-02
<Guest59271> helo
<Guest59271> anyone???
<Guest59271> is here anyone else
<Guest59271> k bye
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-04-03
<shadeslayer_> bazhang: ping
